# Insulted or flattered?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Which would you be if your H said your V muscles were stronger then your hand muscles? Is it even possible for the V muscles to be stronger then the muscles in your hand? I've heard of women being able to shoot a bow and arrow with their V... would that even be possible?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, I think he was going for "compliment" and came up with "clunky". My H does that sometimes, God bless him.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol "clunky..." Gonna use that one and tease him for it.. lol 

Thanks for the reply you two.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd take it as a compliment which is what I think it was intended as. 

I haven't heard of the bow and arrow anecdotes, but ping pong balls..yes.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow.. ping pong balls? Really? Never heard that one... huh... How does that work?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly. I haven't seen it first hand, but those kinds of x-rated shows are available in Thailand. I'm sure I wouldn't want to see one given the human trafficking factor involved in such "work".


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

frankieg said:


> YOU obviously have never been to mexico, thailand or amsterdam lol.
> 
> ball goes in the V then poof ball comes flying out a few feet to many feet lol


lol obviously ... 



Coffee Amore said:


> I'm not sure exactly. I haven't seen it first hand, but those kinds of x-rated shows are available in Thailand. I'm sure I wouldn't want to see one given the human trafficking factor involved in such "work".


I wouldn't care to see one either.. but it would be an interesting exercise to try i think.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, i think he was trying to compliment you 

this wouldnt have anything to do with that other comment i made, would it :scratchhead:

i have seen a video of a woman pushing a childs size nerf football inside then pushing and shooting it out about a foot.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

beer pong anyone?

a colledge girl I knew could shoot one out and into a cup at the other end of a pool table on one bounce! had to drink a whole glass of segerams 7 .lol but I'll never forget it!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yes, i think he was trying to compliment you
> 
> this wouldnt have anything to do with that other comment i made, would it :scratchhead:
> 
> i have seen a video of a woman pushing a childs size nerf football inside then pushing and shooting it out about a foot.


 Dude, you need to stay on TAM.... The wide, wide, world is a dangerous place!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao!!! You guys are nuts!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

That ping pong ball thing makes me wanna.....


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a compliment.
When my wife is having one of those mind blowing O's she usually squeezes me out of her V if i'm not timing it correctly. Usually I just slow down until she's over the edge. But the contractions can be powerful depending on how aroused she is..


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Compliment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> Compliment
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: lol ok dear... Funny how he speaks more in person then on here... lol


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought that was your man.........lol


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I've been squeezed out many times during her orgasm... not too long ago we mistimed her kegel to my thrust and OUCH.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Accipiter777 said:


> Now that I think about it, I've been squeezed out many times during her orgasm... not too long ago we mistimed her kegel to my thrust and OUCH.


:lol:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> Now that I think about it, I've been squeezed out many times during her orgasm... not too long ago we mistimed her kegel to my thrust and OUCH.


:lol: I've accidentally done this to my H as well... :/ He ended up sore for a few days.... lol


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife says the same thing about my anus sometimes, I always take it as a compliment.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> I thought that was your man.........lol


:lol: Yep! now you should all pressure HIM to post a pic in the new pics thread!!! lol


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> My wife says the same thing about my anus sometimes, I always take it as a compliment.


This is like the third time today someone has made me snort like a big girl!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> This is like the third time today someone has made me snort like a big girl!


^^ Maybe i should start saying... "Snort like a big girl" Instead of.... "Snort like a pig" lmao!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> beer pong anyone?
> 
> a colledge girl I knew could shoot one out and into a cup at the other end of a pool table on one bounce! had to drink a whole glass of segerams 7 .lol but I'll never forget it!


Greatest
Story
Ever...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Which would you be if your H said your V muscles were stronger then your hand muscles? Is it even possible for the V muscles to be stronger then the muscles in your hand? I've heard of women being able to shoot a bow and arrow with their V... would that even be possible?


Yes, that would be possible.

Please don`t ask me how I know.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Yes, that would be possible.
> 
> Please don`t ask me how I know.


:lol::lol:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Greatest
> Story
> Ever...


Or maybe not!!!

But if Tacoma won't talk, we may never know...!!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Yes, that would be possible.
> 
> Please don`t ask me how I know.


Well now you started it tacoma... cmon... how do ya know? We are all curious now!!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Or maybe not!!!
> 
> But if Tacoma won't talk, we may never know...!!!


Yeah, I can beat the Seagrams story.

There was this girl whose stage name was "Holly Would"( I know, I know).

She could do the ping pong ball thing for yards into a glass.
Her aim was flawless and she had a better completion percentage than Joe Montana.

The thing that really freaked me out was that she could smoke a cigarette with her vagina.

Seriously, she would place the cigarette between her inner labia and suck with her..well..yeah.

You could see the lit end of the smoke flame/light up just like it does when you take a drag with your mouth.

She would then remove the cigarette and(here`s the good part) blow smoke rings with her *****.
Yes, I said ...smoke rings...with.her.*****.
Smoke rings of the type that would make Gandalf the Grey green with envy.

I was sober at the time or wouldn`t have believed it happened.

All I can think of is she was able to make some sort of vacuum seal around the cigarette ..I just don`t know how you can get a vagina to literally suck but she did.

I`m sure her boyfriend is very very happy.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

tacoma said:


> Yeah, I can beat the Seagrams story.
> 
> There was this girl whose stage name was "Holly Would"( I know, I know).
> 
> ...


I thought you had a bow and arrow story!!!

Like kissing TWO ash trays??? Think id pass!!!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I thought you had a bow and arrow story!!!
> 
> Like kissing TWO ash trays??? Think id pass!!!


I would have preferred a bow and arrow story myself.

The vagina smoking thing was the creepiest, nasty thing I`ve ever witnessed.

It was unbelievable and very gross.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes if you can open a beer bottle with your vagina, you're a keeper.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Yes if you can open a beer bottle with your vagina, you're a keeper.


 Pidge...this should make snort # 4


----------

